# What happens if flowering for too long?



## miah (Jan 2, 2008)

does anyone know what will result from letting the plant over flower?

if the trichomes turn amber and are left to continue flower what happens...do they stay amber or turn back to cloudy or clear???


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

miah said:
			
		

> does anyone know what will result from letting the plant over flower?
> 
> if the trichomes turn amber and are left to continue flower what happens...do they stay amber or turn back to cloudy or clear???


 
My last grow seems to have some black looking Amber in it but it also was growing and it taste good ..


----------



## miah (Jan 2, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> My last grow seems to have some black looking Amber in it but it also was growing and it taste good ..


 
and how many weeks did it flower for???


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 2, 2008)

you'll loose thc if you flower toooooo long.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Jan 2, 2008)

if u flower too long all the time money and worrying abour ur crop goes down the drain.  You will have done all that for nothing. Ur bud will decrease in thc if u wait too long.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

once the black trichs start to appear your about to miss your harvest window. and once you have there is no going back the plant its self will start to decay and die off if left too long.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard the 1/2 life of thc is about 90 days...alot has to do with the strain I'd think too...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

miah said:
			
		

> and how many weeks did it flower for???


 
I wasn't for sure because I didn't Keep Good track of the flowering days and Now i am writting it down when it shows the female signs and when I see the little flowers come out..
flowering takes any where from 8 to 14 weeks depends on the strains from what I am undestanding..
I am still somewhat a newbie!!:hubba: 
Right now I am doing better then my last grow..

I'll get some Pix soon and post..


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 2, 2008)

yep decrease in thc will occur


----------



## KADE (Jan 2, 2008)

all you have to do is check the trichomes every week to see what colors they are... u cant miss the harvest window.


----------

